# NFC not working AOSP



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

NFC wont enable in AOSP roms? CM10?

Anyone having this issue?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

moved to gs3 section


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36150-aosp-and-nfc/


----------

